# House Gas questions



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi all, being fairly new to my old motorhome, can someone confirm the following.

I have a 19KG propane bottle outside my van. It's connected to a hose and powers the house systems. The previous owner told me that the hose is actually a 'Barbeque out' hose and all I am doing is reversing it? this sound right?

There is a house LPG tank onboard, so can I just go to a fuel station and fill up this tank with LPG and negate the need for the propane? How long would you expect this tank to last ? the 19kG bottle should last me 2-3 weeks I would expect..

The generator isn't running as it's fuel line has been cut sometime in the past (possibly when an engine LPG tank was fitted)
Is this likely to run on petrol, or from one of the gas tanks? 


thanks as always
J


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

John

The inlet from the cylinder is probably part of an extend-a-stay system where you can add the gas bottle to extend your stay :wink: . It should feed in via the regulator so there is no need for an extra regulator. If you turn off the gas bottle there should be a tap on the extend-a-stay system to reconnect through the main tank.

Letting gas run from the main tank out through the extend-a-stay probably needs some form of regulation because otherwise it is unchecked.

Your generator could run off the LPG but is more likely to run on the same fuel as your engine. In this case it will be fuelled from the same tank but will not let you run the tank below 1/4 full which might maroon you.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
Sounds to me as though you have an extend a stay kit fitted to your van, that is what the external bottle is all about. You should be able to fill the onboard LPG tank at a fuel station (provided you have the correct adapter).... Regarding how long the tank will last really depends upon how big it is and how much you use your gas appliances, our 100 litre tank lasts for months mate.
Where does the fuel pipe come from that supplies the genny? If it is a big 1/2" pipe then it is probably coming from the LPG tank but as your RV is petrol it could be a petrol genny. I would have someone knowledgeable check over the pipework before trying to reconnect it up as it sounds as though someone has just cut the fuel pipe to the genny (not very professional in my opinion...) and you do not want to be giving yourself more problems than you have now :lol: 
Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks all 

will study it more soon ...


----------

